# Tire plug kit



## Pruitt1222 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well had a flat to day while out riding my cycle, Good news was I was only a block from a cycle store. So not prepared for the flat I decided to walk the block and see what they had. And well I found the handy little tool, Its called a stop and go tire repair kit. Took a few minutes to figure it out, instructions are writen by some one at mit or somethin. I tell ya its pricer then tradition plugs but easier and I am pretty sure it won't leak. 
http://www.stopngo.com/products/video/pocketplugger.html The video makes much more since, I guess time well tell about the plug tho. Just thought it was neat.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 5, 2009)

They are a great bit of kit.
I use them on the Beemer as I ride a lot of dirt with the bike well loaded up with swag, chair, panniers and topbox etc.
I had to fit a plug out in the centre of Aus. in the rear.
The bike was well loaded up with gear and occasionally up to speeds of 160kph. (100mph) and did it's job.
I would be a bit cautious with one in the front though.

I use a similar kit in the 4WD and swear by it.
If I catch it in time, I can repair a puncture before loosing to much PSI.


----------

